# Difficult to date? Looking to date



## Mrsmsport (May 9, 2016)

Hi. I'm age 45, looking to get employed in UAE. I'm single (divorced) at the moment, would prefer to not go over alone. My friend who's out there met someone, dated and luckily married eventually, gaining employment. 
Is it easy to date over there? Or possibly easier to meet someone already there when they are in UK? There must be single chaps? Imagine it must be difficult.
Anyone help?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mrsmsport said:


> Hi. I'm age 45, looking to get employed in UAE. I'm single (divorced) at the moment, would prefer to not go over alone. My friend who's out there met someone, dated and luckily married eventually, gaining employment.
> Is it easy to date over there? Or possibly easier to meet someone already there when they are in UK? There must be single chaps? Imagine it must be difficult.
> Anyone help?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
My single friends tell me it is very easy to date in Dubai - just a bit harder to find people who are "real".
Plenty of plonkers here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

This is probably not what you want to hear but here are my observations:

Age is working against you here. The crowd is young. In the summer you'll find a lot more "single" guys (when their wives have escaped the heat and gone back home for a month or three).
The divorced ones tend to go for a younger version on their second, third, fourth etc time around over here. There seems to be a proportionately large crowd of passport hunters here (from certain countries). But hey, some men like cougars so you might be lucky there. 

Perhaps there are some suitable groups on meetup where you can meet people?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think it's not that much different than elsewhere - if you're sociable and active you'll meet people and potential partners, what you do with the opportunity(s) is down to you


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think it is any more difficult than at home and over the years I did meet many nice guys here. The trick is rooting out the plonkers  Many of my friends met their significant others online and in the bars here and the two of them who met online are getting married. Meet Up groups are always good and the gym is another good place to meet people


----------



## skip0pot2mus (Dec 27, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> My single friends tell me it is very easy to date in Dubai - just a bit harder to find people who are "real".
> Plenty of plonkers here!
> ...


Agree, Dubai changes people, or maybe rather bring out the true person.

In any case, not sure how successful you'd be finding a long term partner here, since [and I am only speaking from my perspective] alot of older guys here seem to be divorced and love nothing more than spouting how they hate their ex wife in the UK.

But I see you have an M Sport, so maybe you might get lucky with a toy boy


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

QOFE said:


> In the summer you'll find a lot more "single" guys (when their wives have escaped the heat and gone back home for a month or three).


I believe there's an acronym for them that cannot be typed here.

Wives Away, No Kids, Eats Rubbish .......


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Tinder.... that is all :lol:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tinder doesn't work here.

I second everything that QOFE has said! Plenty of douchebags - male and female!

Why do you want to move to Dubai though and how does having a partner influence your decision? I ask because you mentioned a friend who moved to Dubai and found a spouse. That doesn't happen to everyone and you shouldn't make a major decision such as moving to another country purely based on the assumption that you might find a soul mate here.

I have not been on a date in 4 years after a couple of disastrous experiences! Not ashamed to admit it, I just don't have time for the drama. So I've filled my life with plenty of other productive habits like judging people on this forum, etc


----------



## skip0pot2mus (Dec 27, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Tinder doesn't work here.


Oh I beg to differ. 
However, probably not the best platform for a more mature lady.

Social networking and just getting out there would work much better.

By social networking I don't mean facebook either, i mean physically


----------



## Mrsmsport (May 9, 2016)

Well I've never been described as mature or a cougar! Lol. 
Also Facebook and tinder.... Nope. That's why I'd like to be able to meet people!
In any case I'm out there on holiday end of August. Will see then. 
Guess I should have included a photo. lol


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mrsmsport said:


> Well I've never been described as mature or a cougar! Lol.


At 45 you're mature and middle-aged here. The age demographics work against you unfortunately. I said cougar as a possibility, some younger men are into them but it might not be long term. 
I've heard so many single people (both male and female) here complaining how difficult it is to find a proper partner. I guess it depends what type of relationship one is into. The short term "fun" is apparently easier but that would be risky in a country like this.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Tinder doesn't work here.


Oh it so does, I been on it but there are guys in my office that are on it non stop even talking to the same girls to see who can get a 'date' first :lol:


----------



## da_shiznit (Apr 20, 2014)

Find your people - Meetup





 -> pickup methodology , wortha shot eh


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a couple of friends who are in long term committed relationships - thanks to Tinder.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum. My single friends tell me it is very easy to date in Dubai - just a bit harder to find people who are "real". Plenty of plonkers here! Cheers Steve


What he said...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I have a couple of friends who are in long term committed relationships - thanks to Tinder.


Can I just be a pedant and point out that Tinder was only created in 2012 and by any reasonable standard there is no way you can describe four years as "long term".

I know I am old and to the young four years is a long time, but lets be realistic - Four years is nothing.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Four years is nothing.


I think what twowheels meant is...

"I've got underpants older than that"

(I know I have )


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

notdave said:


> I think what twowheels meant is...
> 
> "I've got underpants older than that"
> 
> (I know I have )


Nope - had a good clear out when I came to Dubai.

I do however have gym shorts from 2005 which are still in perfect condition despite a lot of use


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Annnnd many people don't wait 'years' to get married.

So what? Point is don't rule it out as a way to meet people.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

The two people I mentioned who met online met on Tinder too


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I once matched with a guy on Tinder who wanted to worship my feet, then there was that one guy who blocked me as soon as I told him I'm from India. The best one of all though, was a teacher who happened to be decent with some potential and then I did a little digging to find out that he's been married 2 years! 

Good luck OP and let us know how you get along in your quest!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Annnnd many people don't wait 'years' to get married. So what? Point is don't rule it out as a way to meet people.


You missed the point. 

You said long term relationship. I pointed out that even if they met up and got married on the day Tinder was launched, that's only 4 years and 4 years really isn't "long term". Nothing wrong with Tinder at all but 4 years is nothing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> You said long term relationship. I pointed out that even if they met up and got married on the day Tinder was launched, that's only 4 years and 4 years really isn't "long term". Nothing wrong with Tinder at all but 4 years is nothing.


Sad but 4 years is considered long term in this day and age TWG


----------



## ptoff (May 16, 2016)

Well I've never been described as mature or a cougar! Lol. 
Also Facebook and tinder.... Nope. That's why I'd like to be able to meet people!
In any case I'm out there on holiday end of August. Will see then. 
Guess I should have included a photo. lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I once matched with a guy on Tinder who wanted to worship my feet, then there was that one guy who blocked me as soon as I told him I'm from India. The best one of all though, was a teacher who happened to be decent with some potential and then I did a little digging to find out that he's been married 2 years!
> 
> Good luck OP and let us know how you get along in your quest!



best not mention the welshman eh pam?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> best not mention the welshman eh pam?


You just HAD to bring it up, didn't you?!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> best not mention the welshman eh pam?


Baaaa


----------

